# Our Two Goldens



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

pics show Sam & Lady were 2 special, sensative dogs.


our vet came for that final visit for my long ago lab Dan. Having someone extend that kindness was so wonderful.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They were absolutely beautiful goldens. I'm sure they will always be loved.

Our 9.5 y/o German Shepherd has been having problems with one of her hips for a little over a year now. She has a lot of trouble with stairs and getting into our cars and it's so hard to watch. We have had her since she was a little pup. We are getting a new golden puppy in a little over a week and we are hoping that will be somewhat therapeutic for her. She has always enjoyed other dogs.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jim, Lady and Sam look like wonderful furry friends. My angel Cody has been gone three years; he was over 14 when the vet came to the house to release him from a failing body. I don't think the sorrow or the missing them truly is ever over....you just get used to it. Do you have another furry companion in your life now?


----------



## Jim O (Sep 11, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> They were absolutely beautiful goldens. I'm sure they will always be loved.
> 
> Our 9.5 y/o German Shepherd has been having problems with one of her hips for a little over a year now. She has a lot of trouble with stairs and getting into our cars and it's so hard to watch. We have had her since she was a little pup. We are getting a new golden puppy in a little over a week and we are hoping that will be somewhat therapeutic for her. She has always enjoyed other dogs.


I hope so for all of you. I can tell you that getting our Golden puppy has been therapeutic for all of us.



Finn's Fan said:


> Jim, Lady and Sam look like wonderful furry friends. My angel Cody has been gone three years; he was over 14 when the vet came to the house to release him from a failing body. I don't think the sorrow or the missing them truly is ever over....you just get used to it. Do you have another furry companion in your life now?


I agree. We have three adult dogs and a new Golden puppy named Chloe.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I sure hope that our new golden pup can become good friends with our old shepherd and give her a nice friend to play with. It must be really therapeutic having a new golden puppy, especially since you have had the 2 goldens before and miss them so much. They can never take the place of the ones you have lost, but they definitely do help a lot and bring a lot of fun and happiness!


----------



## Jim O (Sep 11, 2008)

Absolutely. She's not a replacement. She's another dog to love. It's hard to explain but our house seemed so empty without a Golden.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jim O said:


> Absolutely. She's not a replacement. She's another dog to love. It's hard to explain but our house seemed so empty without a Golden.


I'm sure I'll feel the same way when we get our Golden in 9 days! I had a Golden several years ago when I was a kid and always wanted to get another one. My last Golden lived to be 12. My new puppy is actually my birthday present from my fiance. My birthday is on Tuesday and we'll be bringing our puppy home 4 days later. I can't wait!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Sam & Lady. I too had a Sam. He was my best friend and Canine Soul Mate. He was by my side for 12 yrs 5 months & 7 days...He left us on January 8th of '07 and is missed terribly. We had so much love left to share, that we got our Nut Puppy Ike to lavish it on. He'll be 2 in January and is a joy. He makes me smile everyday....
Again, Welcome & Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss of your two beautiful goldens. That was a wonderful tribute to them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful tribute for two beautiful dogs. They are smiling down on you and Chloe knowing that they left a great legacy of love to be shared with other goldens


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. It is great when a vet will make arrangements to come to the house to ease the final passing. My mother-in-law and a 20 year old cat that never went to the vet a day in her life and we didn't think she could handle the ride in and the vet was nice enough to come to the house.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Two beautiful pics of two beautiful dogs

Run free and sleep softly at the bridge


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet pups. Thanks for sharing their story with us. I just love that white face and that adorable zipper nose.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Together Sweet Ones~Godspeed


----------

